# breeding span



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

just curios if anyone knows , when a pair begins to breed, how long does the pair continue to breed , a year, indefinatly,, mine are about 5 yrs old and have in the last month started


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine have been breeding off and on every cople weeks for the past 3 months since they started.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I dont think there is a set timeline, but I do know they they will stop breeding because of fighting.

I have lost 3 to aggression, pics this weekend.


----------

